# TODAY IS THE DAY



## SCPE (Jun 14, 2006)

Last 2 years for Aprils exam results in SC. 53 days and 54 days repsectivey from date of exams and results posted on SC LLR.

Guess what today is....... Thats right, 53 days since the exam.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

SCPE, that's a good way of looking at it.

Number of days after the exam was administered rather a hard calendar date. Maybe you did get smart studying for this thing after all. :claps:


----------



## SCPE (Jun 14, 2006)

Buckle your bootstraps men because its about to hit the fan!


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

I have to agree with you SCPE. You actually started this thread as I was thinking about it.


----------



## SCPE (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't know if a statistician would call 2 years in a row a trend but I have a strange feeling that the states, NCEES, and ELSES jerk you around for a week or two and then open the floodgates.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

Eh, I probably got a couple extra days until it hits my fan.

You're at NCEES ground zero. The mail will take a while to get to my neck of the woods.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 14, 2006)

I think my state board will wait until Friday morning to mail them, that way we get the results on Saturday when they are closed, and will be calmed down by Monday morning before we call and rant and cuss at em.

Just my theory.


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello there,

I agree with you. Today is the day. Good luck everyone

;guns; *BRING IT ON!!!!!!* ;guns;


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Don't forget everyone.

Someone (I think civeng123) stated that this April was the second time (Oct '05 being the first) that NCEES graded exams in-house. He said that made the results about 2 weeks late after Oct. and might do the same here.

Had I not heard that news, I would bet that we would get the results today or tomorrow. Now, I'm not 100% sure. :dunno:

Ed


----------



## Timber (Jun 14, 2006)

I think it's today -

A clip from the Florida Board's website;

"meeting at the Hyatt Regency Tampa in Tampa, Florida. A time certain for this discussion has been set for 2:00pm, Wednesday, June 14, 2006, during the Board?s regular business meeting."


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice investigative work Timber!!!!!!


----------



## civengPE (Jun 14, 2006)

doesn't that pertain to "regarding professional engineer involvement in aluminum structures design manuals"?

Unfortunatly I think the Boards are as much in the dark about the results release as we are.


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

Yup civeng123, that note has been posted for a couple of weeks now.


----------



## SCPE (Jun 14, 2006)

Ed,

It seems like NCEES grading in house would if anything speed up the process. Where did civ123 here that from?


----------



## civengPE (Jun 14, 2006)

ELSES told me that when I called last December to inquire about results.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

I don't know, but he posted right up above. Maybe he'll answer you.

Its like anything. The things you aren't proficient at, you contract out to an expert, but you pay more (sometimes). Ultimately, you might be able to save a few bucks if you do it yourself, but the first few times could be a longer, slower and perhaps even more costly process.

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hopefully the CE WR cutscore is 45. That is what took NCEES so long. :bow:


----------



## civengPE (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a feeling that I will get no work done today at all. That damn refresh button is going to get one hell of a work out!!! :brick:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Do you really think cut scores can be that low? I hope you're right and that the ME is the same, but man, do you think it could be that low? Have you heard from any others who passed with something in the 40's?

I hope so! :thumbsup:

Ed


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

No, not really, but a cut score of 45 would be nice.


----------



## SCPE (Jun 14, 2006)

Ed,

Your correct. I will take longer if NCEES is grading it for the first time. I was in denial in my last post. If this is the case all the theories on dleivery dates could be blown out the water. Has anybody investigated the October 2005 chain of events?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

SCPE,

I *think* civeng123 said Oct '05 was later than Oct. 04. I have not investigated this, though. Perhaps civeng123 did.

Ed


----------



## civengPE (Jun 14, 2006)

It was substantialy later than '04 for Texas. Let me look up the dates and I will get back with you.


----------



## civengPE (Jun 14, 2006)

Texas:

October '04 Results were release on December 15th.

October '05 Results were release on December 28th.

April 04 Results were release on June 2nd.

April 05 Results were release on June 2nd.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

civ123,

Do you know the test dates for each year for comparison?

Ed


----------



## civengPE (Jun 14, 2006)

Sorry, but I don't. If "the other board"'s forum was a little better organized I could find it there, but I don't need that pain right now.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

today is the day in the mail or online?

GA's site hasnt been updated yet, I dont think it will be today..


----------



## rleon82 (Jun 14, 2006)

Our states should be getting the results the same time we do. I guess we have to then give the State two weeks to hand out numbers to all the passers.


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

I think those states who get results directly from ELSES or NCEES will get them at about the same time the boards do. Perhaps online results will show up at about the same time the direct-mail states get them in the mail.

Ed


----------



## Seajay (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm just wondering what's the problem with getting a straight fricking answer when we will receive our results? That way we can mark *A DATE *on the calendar and eagerly await our fates. Instead we are stuck in this angst ridden limbo whiling away our time developing probabilistic models on when we will receive our results. This sucks.... :tone: :violin: :drunk:


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Its engineering hell. We're stuck in it! I just hope that within a few days I will be able to stamp it!

Ed


----------



## Hill William (Jun 14, 2006)

yeah but just think, if you had a concrete date to look for, you would be just working right now, but instead we get to hang out here. :beerchug


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Good one! 

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

yes my timesheet is a little exagerated this week..


----------



## Hill William (Jun 14, 2006)

You mean you guys arent taking vacation leave to surf this site?????


----------



## Dark Knight (Jun 14, 2006)

Hello there,

I can feel it coming in the air....the results. Just be safe while driving home today lookinng for the passing :read: my friends. If we have waited so many weeks, 15 or 20 more minutes will do no harm.

Just take it easy, but....

;guns;


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Man, I hate timesheets. Right now, I don't really use one very much since my time doesn't always get billed to certain jobs.

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 14, 2006)

no way they will be in peeps mailboxes today, someone would have them online first, its too quiet....

:ruh:


----------



## civengPE (Jun 14, 2006)

I just got an email back from a board member of the Texas Board. They do not have the results in their hands yet.

Sorry.

Didn't Fedex used to have a feature whereby you could track a package only using the desination and origin zip codes?


----------



## EdinNO (Jun 14, 2006)

Do they happen to know if they are "in the mail", if they have been sent, if they are going to be sent, if they are supposed to be sent, etc...???

Why don't these boards at least demand better information? If they have it, why can't they tell us?

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jun 14, 2006)

More crap regarding results dates :angry:

Just called ELSES. They said my state's results are being sent out today.

As opposed to yesterday, when I was told they were mailed yesterday afternoon.

ALL I WANT IS A STRAIGHT FUCKING ANSWER FROM SOMEONE. AND IF YOU DON'T LIKE ME CALLING AND BOTHERING YOU, PUT UP A WEBSITE WE CAN CHECK.

GRRRRRRRR!!!!


----------



## Hill William (Jun 14, 2006)

They dont give a shit. They re not the ones sitting here getting ulcers over this stuff. Worst $200 I ever spent

:angry:


----------

